# Modifier TC when used with RT/LT



## rbissell (Feb 4, 2015)

When using TC and RT/LT modifiers, which one goes first on the CPT code?


----------



## balamurugan.ph (Feb 4, 2015)

HI 

We need to use Numerical Modifier as first and followed by Alpha numeric and Alpha

as same hear either professional or technical modifier would be the primary modifier followed by RT or LT 

Regards,
Balamurugan M, CPC,CPC-H,CCS


----------



## BenCrocker (Feb 5, 2015)

-TC is technical component while -26 is the professional component. That's why TC goes first it's at the same level as 26.


----------

